# SHIB/AUD



## Cam019 (9 January 2022)

SHIB/AUD looking interesting here.

Even though cryptocurrencies are incredibly speculative and volatile, it is still important to buy or sell them them correctly (where you deem the best R/R proposition to be).


----------



## frugal.rock (9 January 2022)

My area of interest is off your chart on the bottom side...

As seen on this weekly chart on the left side, somewhere around the previous 900 resistance figure.


----------



## Cam019 (9 January 2022)

What's the quote currency on that chart @frugal.rock? It looks different to the weekly SHIB/AUD chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 January 2022)

Cam019 said:


> What's the quote currency on that chart @frugal.rock? It looks different to the weekly SHIB/AUD chart.



USD
I find it a pain in the butt to use the AUD for charting, but your chart is daily.


----------



## Cam019 (9 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> USD
> I find it a pain in the butt to use the AUD for charting, but your chart is daily.



Interesting.

I wouldn't trade SHIB/AUD using the SHIB/USD chart. Is that what you do, or do you just use the SHIB/USD chart only and ignore the SHIB/AUD pair altogether?


----------



## frugal.rock (10 January 2022)

Crypto generally isn't something I've traded much. 
Has ended up just being small amounts on buy n hold, but yes, all just on USD charts.

I found crypto moves too quickly and usually does it when I'm sleeping.... only to wake up and find it lower than it started!
And then you have the problems of the continuous rug pulls.


----------



## Cam019 (13 January 2022)

Cam019 said:


> SHIB/AUD looking interesting here.
> 
> Even though cryptocurrencies are incredibly speculative and volatile, it is still important to buy or sell them them correctly (where you deem the best R/R proposition to be).



Got my fill at 0.00003650 a few days back. Beautiful. Up about 20% from my entry so far. See what this thing can do - if anything. 😂


----------



## Cam019 (15 January 2022)

Squeeze setting up here on the 30-minute chart. Looking to go higher here.


----------

